# R33 Body Kit



## MaK786 (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey, i was just wondering if anyone knew if a R33 body kit is a snug fit on the 1996 nissan sentra GXE. i have seen a sentra that looked funny because the grille on the kit was like an inch away from the hood and like a quarter of an inch away from the headlites. but then i have seen 99's and 98's that the same body kit are rite where they are supposed to be. so is it just the 96's or is that guys car jussed messed up. also, which do you guys think looks better, the buddy club front, the drift front, or the r33 front? thanx.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

moved to cosmetics from B14 chassis... 

please trim your signature to 3 lines or less..That's a little excessive. Please visit the forums rules for more information.


_



1996 Nissan Sentra GXE, hotshot headers, hotshot cold air intake,MSD ignition, nology spark plug wires, champion spark plugs, greddy cat back exhaust, aluminum axles, stillen 4 way strut bars, relocated optima yellow top battery, unorthrodox pulleys, auto to manual conversion, clear corners, jdm black headlights, carbon fiber tails, navy blue paint, 17 inch axis maglite gunmetal rims on pirelli tires, APC tremor grafix, carbon fiber hood, engine coverm fuse panel, trunk, hood scoop, and fenders.

Click to expand...

_You could easily pull anything related to APC and the champion plugs before someone rips into you


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

The kit will fit great, _if_ it's a real VIS kit. The GTP/Importscam knockoff ones fit like crap.


----------

